# 

## michalz2x

Witam. Mam garaz na 2 samochody. W projekcie mam zaplanowane ocieplenie styropianem (jedna sciana + sufit). Prosze o porade czy pod oklejenie styropianem nalezy otynkowac sciany i sufit (czy powinno sie to zrobic)? Czy ocieplenie powinno wykonowac sie tylko styropianem i na to klej? Jesli tak to co ile wiercic kolki i jaki klej nalezy uzyc? W zwiazku z tym, ze tynk bedzie cementowy, czy istnieja kleje ktorych ziarno bedzie podobne do tynku - chodzi o zachowanie faktury podobnej jak klasyczny tynk. Dzieki i pozdr. M.

----------


## slawekk1980`

Przede wszystkim to nie rozumiem dlaczego masz go ocieplać od wewnątrz

----------


## michalz2x

> Przede wszystkim to nie rozumiem dlaczego masz go ocieplać od wewnątrz


Mysle, ze ze wzgledu na to aby nie bylo mostka termicznego pomiedzy garazem a reszta domu. Posiadam drzwi skrzydlowe o szerokosci 4,75m! Po otwarciu cala kubatura garazu od razu wypelni sie zimnym powietrzem! Zastanawiam sie takze, czy nie bedzie wytracac sie para wodna pomiedzy stropem a garazem (w przypadku gdy nie zastosuje ocieplenia)? Pozdr. M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przede wszystkim to nie rozumiem dlaczego masz go ocieplać od wewnątrz


Jeśli garaż jest w bryle budynku a do tego jest nie ogrzewany to mocno wychładza resztę domu.
Ja zamierzam zapodać na ścianę wewnętrzną garażu 10cm styro.
Styropian przykleję na goły mur.
Na styropian zapodam siatkę i klej i spróbuję ładnie to zatrzeć i może nie trzeba będzie tynkować  :wink:

----------


## slawekk1980`

> Mysle, ze ze wzgledu na to aby nie bylo mostka termicznego pomiedzy garazem a reszta domu. Posiadam drzwi skrzydlowe o szerokosci 4,75m! Po otwarciu cala kubatura garazu od razu wypelni sie zimnym powietrzem! Zastanawiam sie takze, czy nie bedzie wytracac sie para wodna pomiedzy stropem a garazem (w przypadku gdy nie zastosuje ocieplenia)? Pozdr. M.


Jeśli garaż wewnątrz domu to rozumiem, z pierwszego posta to wynika tylko że "garaż na 2 samochody" i autmatycznie pomyślałem o moim, wolnostojącym  :smile: . Ocieplać jak najbardziej, bezpośrednio na nieotynkowaną ścianę, kołkowanie ścian niepotrzebne, co do sufitu to jak styro nie jest za grube to sam klej też utrzyma.

----------


## michalz2x

> Jeśli garaż wewnątrz domu to rozumiem, z pierwszego posta to wynika tylko że "garaż na 2 samochody" i autmatycznie pomyślałem o moim, wolnostojącym . Ocieplać jak najbardziej, bezpośrednio na nieotynkowaną ścianę, kołkowanie ścian niepotrzebne, co do sufitu to jak styro nie jest za grube to sam klej też utrzyma.


Mam pustaki keramzytowe i boje sie czy da sie do nich w ogole cos przytwierdzic bo praktycznie rozlatuja sie w rekach  :wink:  Czy do belki stropowej mozna kolkowac? Jakiego kleju uzyc? Sklaniam sie raczej do samej siatki z klejem, bo proba otynkowania tego mozna spowodowac ze wszystko sie odklei! . mm.

Czy 5 cm styropianu bedzie wystarczajaco?

----------


## homecactus

Nie ma potrzeby tynkować styro moim zdaniem. Zaciągasz klejem raz, można trochę przeszlifować nierówności, zaciągasz drugi raz dla gładkości, znów lekko przeszlifowac. Jaka nie będzie to wystarczająca jakość jak na twoje wymagania to w ostateczności mozna pociągnąć cekolem czy inną gładzią szpachlową i będzie równo jak w domu.

----------


## slawekk1980`

5 cm styropianu to może być trochę za mało, jak już koniecznie to szary o lepszych parametrach. Co do klejów to był gdzieś osobny wątek, ile wypowiedzi tyle różnych opinii, myślę że nia ma tu co filozofować tylko dobrym klejem systemowym odpowiednio kilka placków na płytę, wianek dookoła i kleić, niektórzy na sufit kołkują płytę na środku, ale myślę że przy 5 cm styro nie będzie to potrzebne gdyż jak pisał przedmówca nie ma sensu tego tynkować.

----------


## surgi22

12 cm grafitowego na suficie przyklejone Tytanem EOS + kołkowanie ( centralnie i na styku rogów ) zatopiona siatka na kleju Knaufa z mikrowłoknami, na to tynk Knauff Diamant  i śpię spokojnie.  :bye: 
PS ściany między domem i garażem to porotherm 18 cm, 10cm styro grafit , 8 cm porotherm , i brama w zmocowana w warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## inż.Trix

jeśli już musisz ocieplać od wewnątrz to po cholerę tynkować. Jeśli tylko podłoże jest odpowiednio przygotowane to klej bez tynkowania
ścian nie kołkuj. Nie ma takiej konieczności na jednej kondygnacji. sufit klej na grzebień i kołkuj według zaleceń producenta ale według mnie to na 0,5 m2 dwa kołki wystarczą. Faktur tynku są głównie dwie baranek i kornik. Najbardziej zbliżony będzie baranek gr 2mm
to moje osobiste zdanie i nie musisz się nim kierować ale pomyśl o dociepleniem wełną mineralną. w garażu według mnie będzie lepsza. Po prostu ściana lepiej oddycha no i pod względem p.poż. nie będzie problemów.

----------


## surgi22

A po co ma ściana ,,odddychać" przy sprawnej wentylacji ???

----------


## inż.Trix

> A po co ma ściana ,,odddychać" przy sprawnej wentylacji ???


Jeśli ściana nie będzie odychać to będzie w niej zbierać się wilgoć która spowoduje zagrzybienie ściany i ciągłą erozję muru. pod styropianem wyjdzie grzyb przykryty styropianem który może rozprzestrzenić się na pozostałe ściany budynku. Niby szczegół prawda?

----------


## GraMar

> jeśli już musisz ocieplać od wewnątrz to po cholerę tynkować. Jeśli tylko podłoże jest odpowiednio przygotowane to klej bez tynkowania
> ścian nie kołkuj. Nie ma takiej konieczności na jednej kondygnacji. sufit klej na grzebień i kołkuj według zaleceń producenta ale według mnie to na 0,5 m2 dwa kołki wystarczą. Faktur tynku są głównie dwie baranek i kornik. Najbardziej zbliżony będzie baranek gr 2mm
> to moje osobiste zdanie i nie musisz się nim kierować ale pomyśl o dociepleniem wełną mineralną. w garażu według mnie będzie lepsza. Po prostu ściana lepiej oddycha no i pod względem p.poż. nie będzie problemów.


Także trochę czytałam, mam podobną sytuację.
Garaż w bryle domu, obok i nad nim pokoje. Odnośnie wełny- podobno nie zaleca się jej do ceramiki, ja zaczynam budowę z wienerbergera 25 P+W, takie też są dwie ściany nośne biegnące wzdłuż budynku. Jedna z nich właśnie przy garażu.

----------


## surgi22

Do usuwania wilgoci z wnętrza jest wentylacja a nie ściana czy sufit .

----------


## inż.Trix

> Do usuwania wilgoci z wnętrza jest wentylacja a nie ściana czy sufit .


człowieku chodzi tu o usunięcie wilgoci z przegród a nie z pomieszczenia. Jeśli ocieplisz ścianę od wewnątrz to będziesz miał mokrą ścianę od zewnątrz.

----------


## tubek

@inż.Trix
Przecież on będzie ocieplał ścianę wewnętrzną z jednej strony a nie zewnętrzna z dwóch stron:
zewnątrz | styropian | ściana | garaż | *styropian* | ściana | pomieszczenie ....

Styropian na gołą ścianę i 2x klej wystarczy. Ładnie zeszlifować, zaciągnąć gruntem i pomalować.
Kołkować kompletnie nie ma sensu. W garażu nie stworzy się nigdy takie podciśnienie by wyrwało styropian. Nawet z sufitu.
Sufit warto ocieplić grubszą warstwą niż ścianę.

----------


## abol1

Witam.
Chcę ocieplić od wewnątrz sufit garażu, który jest w piwnicy domu ale dodatkowo wystaje poza jego obrys tworząc jednocześnie taras. 
Płyta sufitu jest jednocześnie podłogą parteru i tarasu
Jeżeli ocieple sufit garażu syropianem i na zewnątrz pod płytki taras  też styropianem to nie będzie się "pocił"

----------


## michal_mlody

> człowieku chodzi tu o usunięcie wilgoci z przegród a nie z pomieszczenia. Jeśli ocieplisz ścianę od wewnątrz to będziesz miał mokrą ścianę od zewnątrz.


A jak to się ma do systemu Thermomur. Z obu stron styropian, zalewany betonem?

----------


## inż.Trix

według mnie cały system jest zbyt szczelny i pozostawia dużo do życzenia. myślę, że nadaje się głównie przy zastosowaniu wentylacji mechanicznej. Poza tym jeśli dobrze myślę chodzi tu o pustaki styropianowe zalewane betonem a dla betonu wilgoć nie jest tak straszna jak dla materiałów bardziej porowatych takich jak cegła silikatowa czy suporeks. W sumie nigdy w praktyce nie spotkałem się z tym systemem więc wypowiedź traktujcie z rezerwą.

----------


## surgi22

Podobnie jak wypowiedź o oddychaniu ściany  :wink:

----------


## inż.Trix

oddychanie ścian to nie swobodne przenikanie powietrza a zdolność przegrody do odparowania z niej wilgoci. Zasadą jest że należy ocieplać ściany od zewnątrz ponieważ ściana pozostaje sucha. Jeśli ocieplasz od wewnątrz to masz cały czas mokrą ścianę. wentylacja nic tu nie pomoże bo styropian ma duży opór dyfuzyjny i nie przepuści wilgoci do wewnątrz żeby mogła odparować przez wentylację. Nic się nie dzieje jeśli na zewnątrz jest ciepło. ściana zmoknie i wyschnie. gorzej jest na jesieni i zimą. Wilgoć nie ma szans odparować od zewnątrz a od wewnątrz wilgoć zatrzymana jest pod styropianem. ściana nie oddycha. Jest mokro ciemno stosunkowo ciepło - idealne środowisko dla grzyba. Pytanie nie jest czy można zignorować oddychanie ścian ale czy Was na to stać.

----------


## nydar

Zakładając ,że nieogrzewany garaż graniczy z domem,należało by uwzględnić minim.temp. w garażu,jako podstawę do obliczenia grubości izolacji,tak aby pkt. rosy max.odsunąć od tej ściany.Druga ważna sprawa.Dom z izolacją zewnętrzną ma dużą szansę na odparowanie gromadzonej w cyklu rocznym wilgoci.W garażu takie szanse są minimalne.Nie dogrzeje słońce,nie owieje ciepły wiatr.Dlatego przed montażem izolacji od strony ściany garażowej pomyślał bym o  solidnej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej np.folia w płynie.Osobiście zrobił bym tak patrząc od strony ściany garażowej.Tynk ,siatka,styropian 10cm,folia w płynie,ściana.

----------


## surgi22

> oddychanie ścian to nie swobodne przenikanie powietrza a zdolność przegrody do odparowania z niej wilgoci. Zasadą jest że należy ocieplać ściany od zewnątrz ponieważ ściana pozostaje sucha. Jeśli ocieplasz od wewnątrz to masz cały czas mokrą ścianę. wentylacja nic tu nie pomoże bo styropian ma duży opór dyfuzyjny i nie przepuści wilgoci do wewnątrz żeby mogła odparować przez wentylację. Nic się nie dzieje jeśli na zewnątrz jest ciepło. ściana zmoknie i wyschnie. gorzej jest na jesieni i zimą. Wilgoć nie ma szans odparować od zewnątrz a od wewnątrz wilgoć zatrzymana jest pod styropianem. ściana nie oddycha. Jest mokro ciemno stosunkowo ciepło - idealne środowisko dla grzyba. Pytanie nie jest czy można zignorować oddychanie ścian ale czy Was na to stać.


A zdradź mi w jaki sposób ta wilgoć się dostanie pod ten styropian ? I co spowoduje że przy sprawnej wentylacji nie bedzie możliwości jej usunięcia tą samą drogą jaką się tam dostała ? Co w/g ciebie powoduje jednokierunkowość przepływu wody ( pary wodnej ) ??

----------


## inż.Trix

czytajcie co piszę a później pytajcie. woda wlezie w ścianę od zewnątrz z deszczu mgły rosy z gruntu , spod rury spustowej zewsząd którędy tylko może

----------


## surgi22

> czytajcie co piszę a później pytajcie. woda wlezie w ścianę od zewnątrz z deszczu mgły rosy z gruntu , spod rury spustowej zewsząd którędy tylko może


Czytamy, czytamy i oczom nie wierzymy , ponawiam pytanie : co w/g Pana powoduje jednokierunkowość przypływu wody ( pary wodnej ) przy sprawnej wentylacji uniemożliwiające usuwanie wilgoci z ściany, sufitu ocieplonego styropianem ???

----------


## surgi22

Coś inż. Trix nie odpowiada ? Hm może coś ciekawego wymysli.

----------


## Xerses

hm........ tak sie zastanawiam, a nie lepiej dac mały grzejniczek co to bedzie mieszał powietrze i po temacie? Znowu ten garaz nie jest chyba otwierany co chwile?

----------


## misiupl

podepnę się  :smile: 

Wg projektu (poniżej) garaż docieplony jest z zewnątrz 15cm styro i wew 5cm, ale TYLKO na styku ze ścianami wewnętrznymi. 
Strop garaż-poddasze użytkowe docieplone 10cm od dołu i 5cm pod wylewką. Posadzka garażu docieplona.
Wg projektu jest jeden grzejnik pod oknem, ale ja nie planuję grzać w garażu.



Czy nie należałoby docieplić pozostałych ścian garażu, mówię o tych, które są zewnętrznymi i mają już docieplenie zew. ? Czymś to grozi, czy po prostu zmniejszenie kosztów?

----------


## mirek118

trzeba odświeżyć temat... czy ktoś wniesie coś nowego do tego wątku? Może ktoś z uczestników dyskusji już wykonał docieplenie garażu od wewnątrz i chce się podzielić doświadczeniem? Pytam ponieważ jestem w takiej samej sytuacji, tzn. mam podwójny garaż w bryle domu, nad garażem poddasze mieszkalne. Planuję dać 10 cm styro grafitowego na sufit i 10 cm styro grafitowego na ścianę oddzielającą dom od garażu. Dodam, że w domu będzie WM także chyba nie powinienem obawiać się "kiszenia się" ściany.

Edit. nie planuję ogrzewać garażu

----------


## Patrycja&Rafał

Podsumowując wątek: dajemy styropian, na to siatka i klej, zacieramy i mamy gotową warstwę pod malowanie. Pytanie czy mogę zrobić tynki na pozostałych ścianach, a dopiero później ten styropian czy lepiej pierwszo styropian na ścianie od strony domu, a po nim tynki na pozostałych ścianach? A może kolejność nie ma znaczenia?

----------


## mirek118

> Podsumowując wątek: dajemy styropian, na to siatka i klej, zacieramy i mamy gotową warstwę pod malowanie. Pytanie czy mogę zrobić tynki na pozostałych ścianach, a dopiero później ten styropian czy lepiej pierwszo styropian na ścianie od strony domu, a po nim tynki na pozostałych ścianach? A może kolejność nie ma znaczenia?


ja sie nad tym nie zastanawiałem. tynki zrobione w zeszlym tygodniu. a sciane i sufit docieple jak bede robil ocieplenie elewacji we wrześniu. po co dwa razy rozgrzebywac ten sam temat. poza tym na tej scianie teraz montują mi rozdzielnice elektryczna, wkrotce zamontuje tam rurki od centralnego odkurzacza. aż się prosi żeby się nie spieszyć z dociepleniem tej sciany

----------


## Nefer

Ociepliliśmy sufit w garażu - poprosiłam panów jak robili tynki zewnętrzne. Tak, położyłam 5 cm (ze względu na mechanizm bramy - nie chciałam, żeby to wyglądało dziwnie  :smile:  Był otynkowany, ale przez przypadek  :smile:  

Garaż jest ogrzewany, ale nad nim jest sypialnia. W mrozy -30 w garażu jest +12-15. Ocieplenie to był dobry pomysł - tak wynika z badania kamerą termo.

----------


## dodziks

Witam,
Podłącze się pod temat. Ja również zamierzam ocieplić wewnętrzną ścianę nieogrzewanego garażu w bryle domu. Czy ktoś może mi doradzić jakiego styropianu użyć aby uzyskać jak najcieńszą warstwę styropianu z odpowiednio niskim współczynnikiem Uc. Czytałem w muratorze że dla ścian powinien wynosić nie więcej niż 0,3 W/(m2*K). Czy STYROPIAN TERMO ORGANIKA PLATINIUM jest do tego najlepszym materiałem czy może lepiej użyć Styrodur / XPS a może znacie jakiś lepszy do tego celu styropian?

----------


## dodziks

Nikt nie jest w stanie polecić styropianu?

----------


## Nefer

Nie analizowałam tak głęboko tego problemu  :smile:  Styropian jak styropian - użyłam tego co na zewnątrz, bo gra niewarta świeczki przy ogrzewanym garażu.

----------


## piolaz

Witam,  to ja również podepnę się pod temat.

Mam 2-stanowiskowy garaż w bryle budynku. Wszystkie ściany z silki + ocieplenie na zewnątrz w zależności od miejsca 20/25 cm styro.
Wygląda to tak:


Z garażu będzie przejście do kotłowni. Kotłownia nie będzie ogrzewana, a w garażu będzie grzejnik, który ma grzać tylko w przypadku gdyby temperatura w garażu zbliżała się do 0. Boje się, że ściana garażu będzie wyziębiać częsć mieszkalną dlatego myślę o ociepleniu 10cm styro ścian, które graniczą z częścią mieszkalną + sufit (ale tylko w części nad którą jest użytkowe poddasze - bo nad większością garażu jest taras i tu już bym nie ocieplał).
Dałbym ocieplenie 10 cm szerego styro takiego jak na elewacji w miejscach zaznaczonych na czerwono na rysunku.


Myślicie, że tak będzie optymalnie?

----------


## mxxxx

pomieszczenie 02 (szafa) tez się będzie wyziębiać, jak już chcesz się tak bawić to tą ścianę też trzeba styropianem zakleić

----------


## surgi22

> Witam,  to ja również podepnę się pod temat.
> 
> Mam 2-stanowiskowy garaż w bryle budynku. Wszystkie ściany z silki + ocieplenie na zewnątrz w zależności od miejsca 20/25 cm styro.
> Wygląda to tak:
> 
> 
> Z garażu będzie przejście do kotłowni. Kotłownia nie będzie ogrzewana, a w garażu będzie grzejnik, który ma grzać tylko w przypadku gdyby temperatura w garażu zbliżała się do 0. Boje się, że ściana garażu będzie wyziębiać częsć mieszkalną dlatego myślę o ociepleniu 10cm styro ścian, które graniczą z częścią mieszkalną + sufit (ale tylko w części nad którą jest użytkowe poddasze - bo nad większością garażu jest taras i tu już bym nie ocieplał).
> Dałbym ocieplenie 10 cm szerego styro takiego jak na elewacji w miejscach zaznaczonych na czerwono na rysunku.
> 
> ...


Ociepl cały sufit ,inaczej będziesz miał duży mostek termiczny w garażu .

----------


## mazi07

a czemu myślisz o styropianie?? poczytaj sobie o wełnie i jej właściwościach (np akustycznych, ognioodpornych)

----------


## surgi22

Jak chcesz palić ognisko w garażu to faktycznie tylko wełna  :yes:

----------


## cormac

My mieliśmy ocieplać styropianem, a jednak idziemy w wełnę. I nie, nie zamierzam palić ogniska w garażu, ale to ja, a co innym do łba strzeli- tego nikt mi nie zagwarantuje  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

A garaż będzie ogrzewany czy nie ?

----------


## cormac

Będzie ogrzewany.

----------


## surgi22

To może być wełna .

----------


## cormac

U nas wełna głownie z powodów p.poż , no i wygłuszenia. ( jak chłopaki po nocach będa odpalać ktm-y )

----------


## mazi07

dokładnie. wśród moich znajomych jest grupka osób które lubią sobie dłubać przy samochodach po pracy więc takie wyciszenie dzięki wełnie im się sprawdza.

----------


## karolek33

takie ocieplenie wełną mineralną można samemu wykonać nie jest to trudne

----------


## mietek66

A jaką wełne byś polecil ocieplenia garażu?

----------


## gizmolec

Ja mam wełną szklaną docieplony garaż i to od środka. od zewnętrznej strony nie mam dostępu. Takie ocieleni pomogło jest całkiem znośnie.

----------


## romanik99

Witam postanowilem odswiezyc temat.

Mam garaz nieogrzewany. Nad garazem taras. Garaz i dom ocieplony 10cm od zewnatrz. Na sciane miedzy garazem a domom 10 cm styro. W wyniku pewnych bledow konstrukcyjnych (nie chcialbym sie zaglebiac) mam nad garazem podwojna plyte zbrojona o grubosci w sumie16 cm wykonana ze spadkiem. Chce polozyc plytki i zrobic izolacje w systemie sopro z profilami okapowymi. I teraz problem. Nie chcialbym dociazac tego stropu papa styrodurem i kolejna wylewka tylko chcialbym polozyc plytki bezposrednio na plyte/hydroizolacje. Pytanie jak bedzie z tym punktem rosy  czy nie bedzie mi rozwalalo plytek z powodu praku paroizolacji i ocieplenia. A moze docieplic strop od strony garazu styropianem. Prosze o porade

----------


## romanik99

podpowie coś ktoś?

----------


## Rex_Kos

Czyli masz izolację termiczną garażu wszędzie tylko nie od góry?
Czy garaż dalej pozostanie nieogrzewany?
Jaka ma być temperatura w środku w zimie?

Poza tym taki strop to mały schron.
Skoro miałeś problemy konstrukcyjne to pewnie zastosowane rozwiązanie przeliczał konstruktor.
W papierach powinna być informacja o dopuszczalnym obciążeniu. Może ciężar dodatkowych warstw jest pomijalny?

----------


## Rex_Kos

> Do wewnątrz, zamiast styropianu możesz użyć pianki poliuretanowej


A co to zmieni jeśli można zapytać?
Potrafisz określić co będzie lepsze bez odpowiedzi na podstawowe pytania?

Standardowo izolację najlepiej wykonać od strony z niższą temperaturą.

----------


## romanik99

wogole nie zależy mi na dociepleniu stropu garażu od środka. garaż nie jest ogrzewany i nie będzie. tylko pytam czy jeżeli nie dam papy i styroduru od góry tylko położę płytki na "szlamie" zgodnie z systemem SOPRO lub MAPEI to mi nie bedzie rozsadzało tych płytek, bo mimo wszystko w garazu zawsze jest cieplej jak na zewnatrz i moze wystapic jakies wykraplanie

----------


## Rex_Kos

Prędzej będziesz miał problem z rozwojem pleśni na suficie w garażu...

----------


## romanik99

wentylacja garażu przez nieszczelne drzwi - nawiew, przez kratke  w scianie pod sufitem - wywiem. Będzie pleśń?

----------


## Arturo72

> wentylacja garażu przez nieszczelne drzwi - nawiew, przez kratke  w scianie pod sufitem - wywiem. Będzie pleśń?


Nie będzie.

----------


## ik_KT

Należy wykonać ocieplenie wewnątrz od strony pomieszczenia chłodniejszego wg. poniższego schematu.

----------


## Sebiks89

Witam. Mam pytanie odnośnie ocieplenia garażu. Mam dom z garażem w części w bryle domu części poza. Ścianę zewnętrzną garażu zamierzam ocieplić ponieważ w narożniku znajduje się oddzielona kotłownia. Na garażu zamierzam zrobić taras. Teraz pytanie. Jak ocieplić strop garażu by można było położyć chociaż deske na kompozytową. Dodam ze w projekcie nie ma tarasu na garażu. Ale przez środek garażu znajduje się solidny dwuteownik. Proszę o odp

----------


## strusp

Taras na budynku to jedna z trudniejszych rzeczy do wykonania dobrze, na lata.  Dobry projekt to podstawa! Poszukaj na BDB, kolejność warstw jest ważna.

----------


## galileo87

ja mam pytanie o ten styropian od wewnątrz.
Będę miał garaż ogrzewany do ok 10-12 stopni. Na ścianie pomiędzy garażem a domem jest zaplanowany styropian 5cm (dam szary 0,032).

Ja myślałem, żeby dać ten styropian i na to płyty KG, żeby można było coś na tych ścianach wieszać, co myślicie?

Damian

----------


## mirek118

> ja mam pytanie o ten styropian od wewnątrz.
> Będę miał garaż ogrzewany do ok 10-12 stopni. Na ścianie pomiędzy garażem a domem jest zaplanowany styropian 5cm (dam szary 0,032).
> 
> Ja myślałem, żeby dać ten styropian i na to płyty KG, żeby można było coś na tych ścianach wieszać, co myślicie?
> 
> Damian


ja zamontowalem kątowniki jako uchwyty na półki po całym  obwodzie garażu  na pewnej wysokości.  Jedna ściana- ta dzieląca garaz od domu - została potem ocieplona 10 cm styro (+ sufit). Na koniec położyłem  na tych kątownikach półki  z osb i tyle.
Nic na tej ścianie  nie wieszam poza tymi półkami. Zresztą  płyta  KG za wiele i tak nie "udźwignie".

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zainteresuj się kołkami dystansowymi, np. http://www.adler.net.pl/oferta.php?kat=222

----------


## mirek118

> Zainteresuj się kołkami dystansowymi, np. http://www.adler.net.pl/oferta.php?kat=222


żeby coś  powiesić  będą  ok. ale jakby  chciał  konkretne półki  to nie da rady na tych kołkach

----------


## kerad85

U mnie nieogrzewany garaż i 10/15 cm PIR na ścianach / suficie na to siatka z klejem.. Właśnie zastanawiam się jak tam powiesić mocowania na rowery  :smile:

----------


## galileo87

> ja zamontowalem kątowniki jako uchwyty na półki po całym  obwodzie garażu  na pewnej wysokości.  Jedna ściana- ta dzieląca garaz od domu - została potem ocieplona 10 cm styro (+ sufit). Na koniec położyłem  na tych kątownikach półki  z osb i tyle.
> Nic na tej ścianie  nie wieszam poza tymi półkami. Zresztą  płyta  KG za wiele i tak nie "udźwignie".


Myślę, że ściana przykryta z KG będzie bardziej odborna na jakieś uszkodzenia niż sam styropian + sitka z klejem i gips.
Czy zamontowanie takich płyt na styropian może spowodować jakieś problemy, np. z wilgotnością? czy nie będzie miało to żadnego znaczenia?
W garażu wentylacja grawitacyjna, a w domu WM.

Damian

----------


## danielbanasiak

A może to jest dobry sposób 
https://www.ytong-silka.pl/pl/multipor_1183.php
Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu. Dodatkowe świetnie pozbywa się wody.

----------


## Piexa

I jak rozwiązałeś tą kwestię z izolacja garażu???? W końcu styro czy GK z wełną czy GK ze styro? Ja mam ten sam zgryz i skłaniam się albo ku GK z wełną 6cm albo sam styro 5 cm 0,033, albo zamiast pustaka 25 dam pustaka 38. Kolejność U przegród wg moich obliczeń to: wełna 6 - 0,3, styro 5 - 0,39, pustak 38 - 0,35. przewaga samego pustaka jest to ze mozna dać tynk jakis thermo i mam wszystkie ściany do dyspozycji jesli chodzi o wieszanie.

----------

